# Dayton Ohio area



## J&JProperty (Nov 28, 2001)

Looking for subs in the Dayton, Ohio and surrounding areas. We have some additional openings for subs this year. Pay based on experience and plow size. E-Mail me at [email protected]


----------



## J&JProperty (Nov 28, 2001)

*Still Looking*

Still looking for subs in the Dayton, Ohio area


----------



## J&M Lawncare (Nov 21, 2003)

*sub for ya*

hi,

I live in the Marysville area, but will travel to fairborn/springfield.


----------

